# Hello, everyone



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, everybody.

My name's Laura and I am sssoooo glad that I've found FF.

After ttc for what feels like forever with my lovely husband, I'm finding each day a real struggle.

I really felt like I was losing the plot until I read some of your posts - now I don't feel alone   .

A little bit of background info - I'm 29, hubby is 32. We've been married for almost 7 years, ttc for almost a year and a half.

We've had blood tests and sperm analysis - some results better than others. I'm due for an HSG in a couple of weeks and i'm pretty scared.

I'm looking forward to spending time here, chatting to you all and sharing our stories.

Laura xxx


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi LauraLLL,
                    I'm fairly new to FF as well and have found everyone to be very friendly and supportive, its a great comfort to be able to chat to other women going through the same issues. Good luck with your HSG, I too was also scared, I found the swallowing the tablets very difficult as I am rubbish at it, someone (incorrectly) told me I didn't need to take any antib's otherwise I would have asked for them in liquid form, in the end they said they wouldn't do the HSG if I didn't take them, so in the end I had to drink them crushed up in a cup of tea!!! The most discusting thing I have ever drunk!!!
I'm sure you will be fine, sending you lots of love + luck with everything


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely reply   .

Urgh - tablets in tea, poor you - as if having the HSG wasn't bad enough.

It's hard to stay positive, but finding FF has given me a boost.

Lots of love   x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Laura and welcome to FF 

Sending you huge hugs hun  I saw your other post  I'm sorry you're feeling this way. No-one understands really what it's like to yearn for a child unless you've been in this situation. We tried for 9 years and we had all of the cliches ... You're trying too hard, You're not trying hard enough! Oh It'll happen etc etc and it hurts like mad doesn't it? You are on the right road now to getting one step closer to achieving your dream. It feels good to be starting tests and treatments though 

Please continue to have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

When you have all of your results back, then this area could come in handy ...
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

IF you do go down the IVF route, then this is a good guide ...
*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Laura,

just dropped in to say hi, 

Good Luck with the HSG, sending you positive vibes

DDX


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for welcoming me, Ceri and Don Don xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm already finding this place so lovely and supportive. (Sorry, I'm getting all mushy now!   ) 

Ceri - OMG - the cliches! 'It'll be your time soon', 'Stop stressing and it will happen', 'try not to think about it too much and just let it happen', 'it'll happen when the time is right.' 

The time is right NOW!!!!!     I know people are trying to be helpful, and my parents and best friend are very supportive and lovely... but no, you don't understand until you're here. 

Anyway, thanks again for the welcomes and sorry for my ranting!!!!

Lots of love, Laura xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

I too am new to all this . Ive had all my tests and results and been referred, just waiting for confirmation of funding via nhs.

Other comments are the one thing that I struggle with - the number of times Ive heard the more you worry the less it will happen , miracles happen blah blah . Yes , I may win the lottery too... but chances are very unlikely as Im 39, with one blocked tube and husband with low motility and high abnormalities ! Soon I am going to struggle to contain my answers . . . 

Its good to hear there are many going through the same thing and I now realise having a baby is not the norm, its a little miracle for everyone and bloody hard to achieve and I hope I get the oppourtunity.

Good luck with everything . x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Laura ... You're welcome  If you need any help, shout! x


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, Maisiemoo - thanks for your message.

Yeah, I totally agree -  having a baby is a miracle, it's not the norm! Some people just find it so damn easy.... 

Good luck with everything, too. You say you've been referred - will this be for your first appointment at the fertility clinic? have you had an HSG? I'm scared about mine   ......

Keep in touch, and let me know how you're getting on.

 Laura xxx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

Yes, waiting for first appt at fertility clinic. Got a call on Monday to say they'd had my referral and confirmed I want to be treated at a sister clinic that's nearer my home . Just waiting for them to call back and hopefully see fertility consultant in next few weeks. 

I have had an HSG. I am terrified of hospitals and did not have the best of times during the test. All I would say is if you are worried take someone with you and it will be over soon. The way i saw it was it was necessary to find out the issue. I got terribly upset during the proceedure and think that's when it all hit me what all this could mean.. 

Have you got dates for your tests?

Xxx


----------



## Omaya (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi girls (and any guys reading) 

Just wanting to say hello and try to give some help and encouragement to you (Laura and everyone else) like others have done for me on here.

I have been lucky enough to have not needed an HSG yet. I have just had my first IUI and have been advised that they will try 3 at which point I might need one. I do HSGs and so can try and offer some enlightenment and encouragement, whilst at the same time trying not to belittle the whole experience, anxiety etc... 

They are usually quite a straightforward procedure. I started doing them before my fertility issues came to light and I suppose will little/no insight into what the person was going through I always wondered why they seemed so stressed about what I considered a simple procedure. I obviously realise now a little more what they were going through.

I will try and describe a little what happens from a "medical point of view" so if you don't want to know stop reading.... (nothing bad though)

In my experience there will be a doctor (doing the test), nurse and a radiographer (in charge of the x-rays in the room. They always ensure the door is locked! Beginning bit a very much like a smear, apart from you are lying on a hard x-ray table. Once your cervix is visualised a slim tube is inserted through it (diameter about 4mm). Having had an IUI, upto here the procedures are almost identical. 

A tiny balloon is inflated in your womb, the x-ray camera is then moved over the top of you and positioned. Then an x-ray dye is injected and real-time pictures taken. The two uncomfortable bits might be the balloon inflation and dye injection, because they are distending the cavity of your womb. People have likened both to a bad period pain, this obviously subsides as the dye flows (hopefully down both tubes  ), the balloon is deflated or the tube is removed. They are really looking to see the womb cavity is a normal shape and that the dye flows down both tubes and out into the pelvis indicating the tubes are patent.

The person doing the HSG can usually see what is going on, I usually tell the person what I have seen or what I think. So don't be afraid to ask. 

I don't know whether this has been any help to anyone, I hope it hasn't made it worse. If you have any questions about HSGs do ask and I can try and help.

Hope the results of everyones tests are good news and that any horrible procedures go quickly and smoothly. 

Good luck and lots of love  
xx

PS the tablets in tea sounds horrible you poor thing


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Laura

Just thought id pop on and say a hello.  My case is slightly different but here goes - Me and My DH have been ttc since we got married in 2008.  Referred to clinic in Dec 09 - i had the usual bloods, scan and DH had his SA test.  Results werent good and he had to have the SA test done again, which also wasnt good.  We were told in May last year that were would never conceive naturally and need to have ICSI - were im from the waiting list is 12 months long - so ive been in Limbo ever since - waiting waiting waiting  .

The wait is def the worst part, just wish i could get on with it.  I hope you get your results soon and get some answers, at least that way you can move forward and take the next steps.  Wishing you lots of    .


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry i also meant to say hi to all the other lovely ladies reading and gents of course.


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Maisymoo - I hope you don't have too long to wait xxx

Omaya - thanks for all the info. I believe that 'fore armed is fore warned' (or something along those lines!) so it's good to know exactly what will be happening from a medical point of view  .

babydreams - what a strain that the waiting list is so long, I know how upsetting and frustrating waiting can be. xxxxxx

Thanks for all your replies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls. laura i found ff on friday and im so glad im not alone also. its hard going through all these tests. fingers crossed for you......i found out my tubes are blocked and ivf is the only way to go.....on thursday i was accepted for ivf on nhs  which im very excited about, iv now got to decied which clinic to go to and just wait for my turn....i just want it now...but its a waiting game and a long road i no..... but this site is helping lots of love to ya and keep smiling xxxx


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Claire, I'm sorry that you've had bad news. But it's great that you'll be getting IVF.
Good luck!!!!! 
I take it you had the HSG? How was it?


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hsg is that the scan? when i went of thursday and was accepted for ivf the nurse went though every thing "next steps" iv got to have a scan in 4 to six weeks wait....in the mean time choose a clinic....and get referd.....think the scan is to see if every thing is working ok?/not sure.xxxxyou might be helping me here


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

laura i read hsg is not the scan im going for.....not sure if i had a hsg....i had to go in for a lapomage lol cant spell it.its where they look at my tubes and womb to find why i was not getting pregers....they did put a dye though my tubes ect and found my tubes badly blocked....so maybe simaler to a hsg....i had this done 7 years ago.so things could of changed xxx


----------



## Algem (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi LauraLLL, just thought i'd say hi. I had my HSG done a couple of weeks ago now and it wasnt so bad. Actually having it done is fine, i didnt have to take tablets so i'm not too sure about that bit but it's a bit like a smear test, a bit uncumfy when they inflate the tube but just like a quick cramp and it's gone again. I had to keep changing position a lot from being on my back to on my front as they couldnt get a clear image but eventually they did! Felt fine afterwards but stupidly went to my latin dance class as i felt so great i'd read a blog of someone's on another site who said they went to Zumba after there HSG so i thought it would be fine - Please dont do it even if you feel fine - trust me i had two days of horrendous cramps and a very bloated stomach and lots of tears too for how stupid i was.
Remember to take good care of yourself afterwards. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

this is my first post, been a bit of a lurker up until now! 

Just felt compelled to finally join in and start to share my journey.  Me (31yrs) and my lovely DH (33 yrs) have been ttc for 3 years.  After 2 long years of all the necessary tests, it has been determined that our issue is male factor (low morphology, count and motility).  DH has a 15 year old DD from a previous relationship, so unfortunately we don't qualify for NHS funded treatment, so we are biting the bullet and paying for our first cycle in March at Care Northampton.  Our consultant advised our best chance will be is ICSI. 

Been feeling very nervous, excited, worried and all manner of emotions since our first consultation in January.  But as time wears on the negative/scared emotions are giving way to the good positive/excited ones.  

Will probably join a cycle buddies thread, but just wanted to jump in and finally say hi.  Good luck to all you ladies, its so comforting to see that I am not the only person having all these thoughts and feelings!


Babydust *****

berylginge


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi bery where are you from.....iv just been accepted for ivf on the nhs me and my man have no children together but he has a 7 year old boy xxxx


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Welcome to FF, i just wanted to pop on and reassure Laura about the HSG.  I had it done about 7 months ago, i took a couple of paracetamol about an hour before my appointment, there is a little discomfort but i would say no more than a smear, i did get a bit of cramping after but no worse than period pains.  I got to watch what was happening on the screen so that takes the worry out of it.  The worse bit for me was the bit i wasn't prepared for which is right at the beginning they wipe you to make sure you are clean before they start the procedure.  It shocked the hell out of me, so just be ready for it.  They also tell you the results straight away which was good cos i can worry like a good un.  It really isn't so bad, so try not to worry about it too much, easier said than done i know.  

Good luck with you journey, i hope you get your BFP sooner rather than later.     xxx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to wish you all luck for those of you who are having ongoing tests. Can't comment on the test as I had my dye test when I was under General for a laproscopy but thinking of you all and keeping fingers crossed for you all that you get the results you want. I'm getting quite nervous now as next appointment is 9th March and had come to terms with all the problems I am presenting to the equation but was not expecting thatmy other halfs tests would show problems too,seems like another hurdle has been put up but trying to keep positive. Doesn't help when its seems my super fertile sister seems to have got all the fertility, I swear she only has to look at a penis and she is pregnant! lol 

Shel x


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Shelbel, 

I know about the nerves, our next appointment is at the end of march and i'm already stressing about it, not knowing what will happen etc.  I have super fertile brothers and sister i think him upstairs forgot to include me when he was giving out all the good bits.    I try not to be envious of them but it is very difficult and often find that i am distancing mysef from them, which is hard as we are a close family, but if i don't protect myself nobody else is going to.  They have now come to the understanding that i will join in with family things when i feel strong enough & if i'm not feeling strong enough then i don't go.   

The problem is that you only know what this journey feels like when you are on it, you can't imagine what it feels like if you don't need to walk that path, even though people think they can. Try to remain positive and cry if you need to, i think a good cry clears my head for at least a week or two.    Sending you lots of positive energy, i hope your appointment gives you the results you are looking for.         xxx


----------



## LeRoux22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Clairescott,

thats interesting!  We are from Northampton.  I thought that it was a generic nationwide thing that was brought in last year, that if one of you already has a child you do not qualify?  I was referred around Oct 2010, when were you reffered as it may be before they changed the rules...?  I would be very keen to know if I am wrong as I have often thought about appealing it.....It seems very unfair.

xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi bery.....im from cambridge.....i went to see my consultan at addenbrooks on thursday. we gave all our details ect and got accepted, addrenbrooks then told use we can choose a clinic and then addenbrooks will refer us....my partner having a boy was not Q,i was frighten things would be diff cos bf had a son and was so scared of what was going to happen but yeah we are choosing a clinic as we speak......its strange you havent.what did your consultant say or hospital?now im worried when i choose a clinic and see consultant there they will refuse nhs. xxxxxx


----------



## Bicster123 (Jan 18, 2011)

berylgingettc - I thought that you only didn't qualify if you and your partner had a child together. That was certainly the case in the London trust (Homerton) and i think that is fair enough but if you and your partner don't have a child together then it seems very harsh indeed. might be worth an appeal? (but i hope you get a BFP before that...) xxx ps that was the position in Oct/Nov 2010 when I was referred.


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, so many replies! Thanks so much, everyone - it really feels amazing to know that I'm not alone and that we're all in this together. Knowing that we are all here to support each other means so much.    to you all!

Now, before I get even _more_ mushy  , I'll add a few replies!

Algem - thank you for the reassurance - I've heard some horror stories!  Well, really just people saying that it hurts (and I'm a wimp!) OMG! can't believe you exercised after it! Poor you being in such pain. I can understand wanting to exercise after - I do Zumba, yoga and swimming and it really clears my head. But after the HSG I plan to sit on my a**, eat chocolate and snuggle under a blanket. Thanks so much for the advice xxxxx

Beryl - Hiya, I'm glad you joined the thread. We have some MF factors, so I understand where you're coming from. That sucks that you don't qualify for NHS treatment, but wow - March isn't long! No wonder you're excited! I wish you the BEST of luck and please keep us up to date with how your treatment is going  xxx

Tenderheart (are you named after the Care Bear? I love them!) Thanks for the reassurance, and for letting me know about being wiped! Goodness, doesn't sound too pleasant, but at least I'll know to expect it now. And paracetamol - will make sure I have some! I'm really dreading it, so thanks for letting me know that it's not so bad.
I can't imagine how awful it must be for you and Shelbel having super-fertile brothers and sisters. I'm an only child, but it's bad enough when I hear that friends are pregnant. It must be much tougher when it's family.
However, as an only child, I'm the only person who can provide my parents with Grandkids. There's a bit of pressure there, too .

Shelbel - 9th March isn't too long to wait now. Good luck  Please let us know how your next appointment goes xxx

Claire - It's interesting to hear how different places have different policies. I know it's a 'postcode lottery' but still.... 
I agree, that it shouldn't matter if either person already has a child - if you haven't had a child TOGETHER after trying for a very long time, there are fertility issues and they should be treated fairly. (IMHO)

Anyway, Jeremy Kyle is on in the background and I'm going to turn off the TV before I throw something at it in anger at all of the disgusting specimens on there who are on baby number 8 and still trying to work out who the father to baby number 1 is......

Thanks again for all your replies and loads of luck with your upcoming appointments and treatments.

Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello ladies  
I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site  
As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves 
It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards 
Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side 
Take care and I wish you all louck and babydust xx


----------

